# Amplificador de 200W para el auto ?



## leonidas

me gustaria armar un amplificador de potencia de 200w para el auto, es de muy baja potencia? espero que me puedan ayudar con algun circuito para poder armarlo yo ya que comprarlo no tiene gracias es mas emocionante hacerlo uno ..

gracias


LEO


----------



## Juan Carlos López

que onda leonidas. 200w en un carro suenan bien. pero si lo quieres para bajo, pues te recomiendo 350W por lo menos. la situación es esta, la potencia depende de la impedancia de las bocinas que le vas a conectar (mayor impedancia menor potencia) y del voltaje de alimentación del amplificador (mayor voltaje, mayor potencia). ahora, el voltaje del carro no varía, siempre son 12 o 14v. asi que suponiendo que le quieres conectar a tu amplificador una bocina de 4ohms, tu potencia máxima será de 15W. eso si te va bien. Ahora, si le conectas 2 amplificadores por bocina (no se pueden mas de 2) la potencia sube a 30W. entonces, , como le hacen para dar mas potencia a un amplificador de carro? pues aumentan el voltaje. entonces, aparate de hacer el amplificador de audio, tambien tines que construir una fuente conmutada. para la potencia que quieres, la fuente debe ser de 45V positivos y negativos (simétrica) para una bocina de 4ohms. Yo he constriuido amplificador para carro, y te digo una cosa? te sale mas barato comprar un amplificador que hacerlo. Pero bueno, si lo quieres hacer vas a necesitar mucho tiempo, dinero, paciencia e investigación, porque te salen muchos problemas que tienes que ir arreglando. como vez?yo te puedo ayudar, pero no tengo mucho tiempo, asi que te tocará a ti investigar todo y cuando tengas preguntas, con gusto te las contesto. nos vemos


----------



## drakon_electronico

tiene razon el compa, ahora bien si lo quieres hacer para 200w t recomiendo uno que anda x la red el cual t ofrece 260w, sobre unas bocinas de 8 ohm , tambien recuerda que los amplificador dufren perdidas, asi que es mejor tener un 30 o 40 % mas para evitarlas y se logre la potencia deseda

checa el link su explicacion es clara y t muestra una fuente, ya que lo quieres para el auto solo busca una fuente que t proporcione el voltaje, tienen una en la otra seccion

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp260/index.htm


----------



## Juan Carlos López

ta bien el amplificador, solo que tiene algunos errores. en primera, la potencia máxima teórica que puede entregar con una carga de 8 ohms y +-45V de alimentación es de 124W. Si es con una carga de 4ohm tendriamos 248W consumiendo una corriente de casi 8 amp. de hecho creo yo que el amplificador esta diseñado para 4 ohms.

en segunda, las resistencias de potencia de 47, yo se las pondría de .1 o .22 ohms máximo. la resistencia que va a la salida de 10 ohms se la quitaría o bien, le pondría una bobina en paralelo de unos 5uH máximo. 

por último, los diodos a b y c se los pondría matricula 1n4148. de todo lo demás creo que esta bien y pues, a probarlo!


----------



## GPKBULLY

Hola a todos soy nuevo en esto y me interesó mucho la idea de poner un buen amplificador al carro, asi q empecé haciendo un amplificador con un stk y solo puedo usarlo con su fuente de +/- 24Vcc el problema es  q quiero adaptar a la bateria del carro. estuve en eso y encontré un circuito para elevar el voltaje de 12vcc  a 220Vac  con onda cuadrada, pero mi constulta es si me dará el corriente necesaria, y saber si no hay problema en usar esta fuente en el carro ..   o si hay un circuito mejor se los agradeceré ....http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/220v100w/index.htm


----------



## Juan Carlos López

Hola Bully. Mira, para alimentar tu amplificador lo priemero que tienes que ver es la potencia de salida rms. si tu amplificador es de 100W supongamos, entonces necesitas una fuente de 100W por lo menos para alimentarlo. Nunca vas a crear potencia. Ahora, si tu amplkificador tiene una eficiencia del 100% (imposible) entonces necesita solo 100W de alimentación para conseguir 100W a la salida. Ahora, los amplificador clase AB (los más comunes) tienen una eficiencia máxima del 75% aprox. Los clase D estan encima de 75% y por debajo de 95%. Suponiendo ahora una amplificador clase AB de 300W, con una eficiencia del 75%, entonces este amplificador necesita una fuente de 300/0.75 = 400W. Si este amplificador es de casa, entonces necesita una fuente de alimentación para conbvertir la CA en CD. Las hay de dos tipos, lineales (transformadores grandes y pesados) y conmutadas (transformadores ligeros y pequeños). las lineales reguladas tienen una eficiencia muy pobre (no recuerdo bien) y las conmutadas pueden llegar hasta 98% para potencias bajas. asi que suponiendo que tienes una fuente lineal sin regular con una eficiencia de 70% para alimentar tu amplificador, entonces esta fuente necesita a su entrada 400 / 0.7 = 571W.

A lo que voy es que mientras más etapas incluyas entre la fuente de alimentación y el amplificador, menos eficiencia vas a tener (la multiplicación de las eficieciencias, por ejemplo: 0.75 * 0.70 = 0.525 en este caso). entonces, con la fuente que estas sugiriendo necesitas otra fuente para bajar el voltaje a 24 * 2 = 48V. Suponiendo la efciencia de esta segunda fuente de 70% entonces puedes alimentar una amplificador de 52.5W, suponiendo que la fuente realemente te esté entregando 100W y la eficiencia del amplificador sea de 75%. Como vez?

Que es lo que puedes hacer? pues al mismo circuito que estas proponiendo hacerle unos cambios. 
1.- a la salida del circuito rectificas y filtras la onda, asi tendras voltaje continuo
2.- el transformador, en lugar de que te entregue 200V, pues que te entregue 48V con derivación central. asi, cuando rectifiques y filtres ya vas a tener los 24V simétricos y te ahorras la otra fuente para disminuir de 200VCA a 48VCD. Como se hace esto? quitandole vieltas en el secundario del trasnformador, pero aqui no acaba.
3.- La fuente que propones trabaja a una frecuencia de 50 o 60 Hz aprox. Esto hace que el transformadorr utilizado tenga muchas vueltas en sus devanados, por lo que es grande, pesado (el de una fuente lineal), y lo más probable, con nucleo laminado. Por lo tanto, la fuente la tienens que ajustar a una frecuencia de unos 35kHz.
4.- Con esta frecuencia, el trasformador que vas a utilizar es pequeño y con muy pocas vueltas, por lo tanto tendrás que construir el transformador ahora. E aqui el problema, ya que este transformador es toroidal (o con nucleo tipo E) de ferrita. No sé que tanta experiencia tengas para hacer transformadores de alta frecuencia o si tengas alguien que te pueda ayudar o que haga pruebas haber que nucleo te sirve. ya que el tamaño del nucleo y el material son muy importantes(y yo no puedo ver ni tamaño ni material desde aqui)
5.- Como la fuente ya es de alta freciencia, pues los componentes de potencia los cambiarias a MOSFET. trabajan mejor a alta frecuencia.

Asi ya tienes la fuente conmutada para tu fuente de poder. Este es el principio para que investigues más sobre fuentes conmutadas en el inter. es algo de trabajo pero vale la pena. Suerte!


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola Juan Carlos López, te felicito por tus comentarios.
Ahora bien, yo tengo todo para hacer una fuente elevadora switching, los diodos rápidos, los mosfet's, el regulador PWM, todo pero falta un detalle, el transformador.
Busqué en internet y no encontré información sobre cómo hacerlos y calcularlos, tampoco encontré nadie que los fabrique y venda al público en Argentina. Hice unas pruebas con transformadores comerciales (50Hz) y es cierto, le subo la frecuencia y el rendimiento empeora.
Quiero hacer un transformador y no sé por donde empezar, sólo encontré que el mejor material entre 5KHz y 50KHz son los núcleos de ferrita y que la relación de tensión es igual a la relación de vueltas.
Te pido una mano, Muchas gracias!


----------



## Juan Carlos López

Que tal francisco, pues ciertamente, el diseño del transformador es lo más crítico en una fuente conmutada. Una receta que sirva a un 100% no existe, y lo peor es que todas las "recetas" necesitan las características del núcleo y eso por lo comun no se tienen. de hecho siempre conseguimos núcleos de los aparatos o bien, de los que les llegan a las tiendas pero por lo general éstos son de muy mala calidad. por lo tanto, no nos queda más que el método empírico para diseñarlos. La primera característica es que tipo de fuente vas hacer. Si es una alevadora con transformador, pues lo mejor es que sea una push pull, pr lo tanto, el transformador tendrá 2 devanados primarios. la cantidad de devanados ecundarios pues de pende de la cantidad de salidas de voltaje y si éstas son simétricas o no. Lo segundo es la frecuencia de operación de la fuente. por lo común, las fuentes push pull estan al rededor de 35kHz. Para esta frecuencia es forzoso que el núcleo sea de ferrita. lo que sucede con los transformadores de baja frecuencia (50 o 60Hz) es que a medid que aumentas la freciencia el transformadorr trabaja más ineficientemente debido a que el núcleo laminado o de hierro solo puede operar satisfactoriamente a frecuencias bajas.

Aqui tienes dos opciones, o haces una fuente push pull de baja frecuencia (50 o 60Hz) la cual va tener como ventaja que el transformador lo puedes conseguir facilmente, o bien, haces una fuente push pull de alta frecuencia (35kHz mas o menos) pero tu tienes que hacer el transformador. La de baja frecienca necesita un transformador pesado, caro y grande, además de los capacitores de filtro de salida grandes. Mientras que la de alta frecuencia necesita un transformadorr más pequeño, ligero y barato. y capacitores de salida más pequeños. Es por eso que se prefienren las fuentes de alta frecuencia.

La tercera parte que debes saber es que potencia vas a manejar. a mayor potencia, mayor es el núcleo del transformadorr y mayor es la cantidad de alambre utilizado.

Si optas diseñar una fuente de alta frecuencia, entonces aqui te paso un pedazo de una tesis mia que habla sobre el diseño teorico y empírico de un transformador. en este caso es de forma toroidal. Con esto te vas a dar una idea, espero te sirva.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Muchas grancias. Después de investigar y probar voy a comentar los resultados.

Me surgió una duda: Cuando hablás de reducir el efecto piel con alambres más finos en paralelo, supongamos con 3 alambres, ¿Hay que hacer 3 bobinados uno a continuación del orto y conectarlos en paralelo ó bobinar el núcleo con los 3 alambres a la vez?

Gracias otra vez!


----------



## Juan Carlos López

debes bobinar el nucleo con los 3 alambres a la vez. deben de quedar completamente paralelos mientras estén sobre el núcleo. No es un detalle muy crítico, pero si es un detalle que se debe cumplir para perfeccionar el desempeño de tu transformador. de hehco en la foto que esta arriba de cada página de este sitio (el logo de Foros de electrónica) estan 2 transformadores que presisamente utilizan 3 alambres en paralelo para eliminar el efecto skin. si te fijas estan lo más paralelos posibles y otro detalle, estan distribuidos por todo el nucleo.


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Hola mi pana mira buscando en la web encontre esta fuente que se ve muy facil de armar para convertir el voltaje de la bateria en una fuente +/- 35v para que armes un amplificador. para el vehiculo. Todavia no lo armo pues estoy en la busqueda de los componentes, si alguien lo arma, porfavor envien sus comentarios... gracias... aqui dejo el link...

http://www.yoreparo.com/nav/?url=http://sound.westhost.com/project89.htm


----------



## zopilote

el project 89 funciona, pero aqui en el foro tienes versiones mejoradas de ello.


----------



## davidmedinarcp

Que mas zopilote saludos... Mira me puedes pasar algun link sobre una de las versiones que hay sobre la fuente, me interesa construir una.... Yo he visto la fuente que posteo el amigo luciperro, pero al parecer a algunos les funciono a otros no, siempre tuvieron fallas antes de hacer funcionar correctamente la fuente, lo que cuesta mucho dinero... Gracias y suerte....



			
				leonidas dijo:
			
		

> me gustaria armar un amplificador de potencia de 200w para el auto, es de muy baja potencia? espero que me puedan ayudar con algun circuito para poder armarlo yo ya que comprarlo no tiene gracias es mas emocionante hacerlo uno ..
> 
> gracias
> 
> 
> LEO



Que mas Leonidas, mira aqui te dejo un link para que lo revises.... Es un post del amigo luciperro que explica como armar una fuente SMPS, y un amplificador de 100w, armate dos y tendras los 200 watts en estereo para el auto... suerte...

Fuente SMPS (Switching Mode Power Supply) 12VDC


----------



## jefemaestro007

me parece perfecto el foro, soy nuevo, pero gracias por el doc. del diseño de transformador, pero me sirve para un clade D, saludos


----------



## davidmedinarcp

jefemaestro007 dijo:
			
		

> me parece perfecto el foro, soy nuevo, pero gracias por el doc. del diseño de transformador, pero me sirve para un clade D, saludos


Que tal mi pana, mira yo pienso que si te sirve, porque utiliza la misma fuente pero con diferente potencia, aunque cuando te refieres a CLASE D, ¿que quieres decir con esto? ya que clase D segun lo que entiendo son amplificador de alta eficiencia, los hay clase D AB y otros mas... Saludos...


----------



## jefemaestro007

hola gracias por la respuesta, lo que necesito es saber como diseñar el transformador de alta frecuancia, es decir numero de vueltas en cada devanado, y lo necesito con derivacion  central en ambos lados, y si el clase de es amplificador de alta eficiencia, si pudieras ayudarme con algun manual o tutorial de diseño de transformadores en alta frecuencia,saludos!


----------



## davidmedinarcp

jefemaestro007 dijo:
			
		

> hola gracias por la respuesta, lo que necesito es saber como diseñar el transformador de alta frecuancia, es decir numero de vueltas en cada devanado, y lo necesito con derivacion  central en ambos lados, y si el clase de es amplificador de alta eficiencia, si pudieras ayudarme con algun manual o tutorial de diseño de transformadores en alta frecuencia,saludos!


Que mas men, ok mira chequea este post desde el principio del amigo luciperro, aqui explican como fabricar la fuente del tipo SMPS para realizar un amplificador para el carro, yo estoy en la construccion de un amplificador tambien ya tengo casi todo... Te comento que tuve la ventaja de obtener el transformador de un amplificador que carro que paso a mejor vida, asi se me hizo mas facil, porque la parte mas critica para este diseño, es el transformador, pero tranquilo dale clic al link, te lees el post, ahi encontraras hasta los pcb's y todo para que armes tu funte, y si tienes dudas preguntas que para eso estamos....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/fuente-smps-switching-mode-power-supply-12vdc-3251/


----------



## algp

Una pregunta que espero no parezca ofensiva.... realmente puede llegar a ser necesario 200W rms en un ambiente pequeño y cerrado como es un auto?. Imagino que facilmente podriamos superar el umbral de dolor con esa potencia....


----------



## luisgrillo

Nah, no lo superas, yo tengo en 2 pares de set de medios una potencia de 200Wrms y se escucha muy bien, pero me gustaria subirle a unos 300Wrms para quedar satisfecho.


----------



## clother

GPKBULLY dijo:


> Hola a todos soy nuevo en esto y me interesó mucho la idea de poner un buen amplificador al carro, asi q empecé haciendo un amplificador con un stk y solo puedo usarlo con su fuente de +/- 24Vcc el problema es  q quiero adaptar a la bateria del carro. estuve en eso y encontré un circuito para elevar el voltaje de 12vcc  a 220Vac  con onda cuadrada, pero mi constulta es si me dará el corriente necesaria, y saber si no hay problema en usar esta fuente en el carro ..   o si hay un circuito mejor se los agradeceré ....http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/220v100w/index.htm



HERMANO TU NO LEISTES LA ULTIMA PARTE 

IMPORTANTE:
Este equipo genera corriente alterna cuya forma de onda es cuadrada. Esto es así porque los transistores están dispuestos en corte / saturación. Esto no presenta problemas para los equipos resistivos, como soldadores, lámparas o fuentes. Pero equipos de TV o grabadoras de vídeo que empleen como referencia la frecuencia y onda de la red pueden no funcionar correctamente.


----------



## lucifergaby

Hola, yo no soy nuevo, pero nunca hice un amplificador, ni tengo mucha idea de como hacer un buen stereo para el auto, ya que nunca lo tuve , ahora se me dio la oportunidad y lo tengo, quiero que suene como los mejores, se diseñar circuitos como para hacer el ampli, pero leyendo este post me di cuenta de que algunos decian que convenia mas comprarlo hecho ya que sale mas barato, es asi o no? recuerden que yo quiero un aplificador polenta , no se mucho de sonido...pero para que suene bastante bien sin distorsionar, y que suene fuerte tmb, que modelo de aplificador,parlantes, bocinas y demas deberia adquirir?
¿Deberia armar una fuente tmb o entendi mal un comentario de este post?


----------



## lucas trucco

luisgrillo dijo:


> Nah, no lo superas, yo tengo en 2 pares de set de medios una potencia de 200Wrms y se escucha muy bien, pero me gustaria subirle a unos 300Wrms para quedar satisfecho.


 
SABES LO QUE SON 200 o 300 watt rms?

NO

si llegarias a ponerle una potencia de 300 watt rms a cualquier auto o chata se te parte al medio, los vidrios estallan y la vibracion te desase el vehiculo.


300 watt / 12 v = 25 A ocea en menos de 30 min te quedas sin bateria jaja, aunque le subieras la tension con un converter nunca podrias tenes 300 watt "RMS" en un auto. ya en un boliche con capacidad para aprox 100 personas 300 watt es mucho.


----------



## Scooter

Al margen , está de moda poner etapas sobre todo en coches con cifras de varios kW, manía totalmente absurda. Con 20 o 40W RMS "de los verdaderos" ya no se puede estar dentro porque te quedas sordo. Eso si, si lo que se busca es eliminar las piedras del riñón quizás sea una opción los 1000W.


----------



## piojo

hola buscando por la red encontré este circuito raro  de un amplificador potente que trabaja en 12 volt y me acorde de la solicitud de este tema ;es de la revista saber electrónica edición brasil  , pero no puede localizar en que número de la revista en argentina fue publicado si es que así fue , en estos días lo voy a construir , si algún amigo lo conoce o experimento y tiene algo para comentar del mismo se lo agradecería de movída se me ocurrió construir el trafo de salida con un aro de ferrite  ( fuente pc ) para facilitar el bobinado ,lo que no se si tendría el mismo número de vueltas se me hace que debería ser algo menos ...??? desde ya gracias y quedo a la espera de comentarios . atte.


----------



## shevchenko

Hola piojo, creo que es mejor el trafo EI de la fuente de pc, ya que ese si es de ferrita, el otro es polvo de hierro! Además es mas difícil de bobinar.. Y tenés menos espacio..


----------



## piojo

gracias amigo shevchenko  por el aporte , antes de ponerme a construirlo estuve pensando tambien de aislar la salida de parlante agregando un secundario al trafo final porque si se quema alguno de los transistores de salida me pasaría continua al parlante y lo destruiria al instante, no creo que ni agregando un fuse se salvaría . esperamos por aqui algun consejo de la gente mas experimentada en este tipo de amplis  . estamos en contacto . atte .


----------



## shevchenko

Primero hay que hacerlo andar y luego usar una proteccion integral para parlante o algún censo de corriente, si consume mucho que accione un relé...


----------

